# Battery miter saw?



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Post title says it all, really. Does anyone make a battery miter saw? Small and light, to do maybe a 2x4, at most.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Makita does. I think Bosch might as well. They are not cheap either.

You really aren't dead.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

So does Ryobi.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Either of you guys ever use or see either of those saws being used? The Ryobi brand, in general, doesn't really inspire me much.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

mdshunk said:


> Either of you guys ever use or see either of those saws being used? *The Ryobi brand, in general, doesn't really inspire me much.*


I've used that one.
It was less than inspiring.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

neolitic said:


> I've used that one.
> It was less than inspiring.


Sorta what I might guess.

It seems that a small battery miter saw would be useful for small trim jobs. Small trim jobs necessarily require a pretty accurate saw, which might not be compatible with the Ryobi brand- to put it nicely.


----------



## tburritt (Dec 8, 2007)

I have the 10" Bosch 18V model. I purchased it over 5 years ago and it works very well for cutting trim (base,crown,casing,etc.). If you are looking at cutting 1x and 2x material it will handle it without a problem if the wood is not wet. The saw will need to cut larger material at a slower feed rate and the batteries will not last as long as you would guess. I would recommend the Bosch and have a few extra batteries. They make different models and voltages I went with the model that used the same battery my other tools used.

Troy B


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

i know someone who bought the ryobi, he bought it on a whim to try out for doing 1/4 round. he thought it might be a good idea, he went to cut a piece, but the blade wasnt spinning fast enough, grabbed the piece and threw it across the room

when it comes to saws i stick to corded models


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

woodworkbykirk said:


> when it comes to saws i stick to corded models


For all day work, sure. This is 2010, though, and it seems like a battery miter saw would be nice to slap the quarter-round or shoe down around a bathroom that just got the vinyl laid, case out a newly replaced window, etc.


----------



## buildenterprise (Dec 4, 2007)

> Does anyone make a battery miter saw? Small and light, to do maybe a 2x4, at most.



Have we become that lazy? You know, they DO still make these.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

buildenterprise said:


> Have we become that lazy? You know, they DO still make these.


Yeah, state of the art! 

Has nothing to do with lazy. Just want new toys that won't frustrate me.


----------



## buildenterprise (Dec 4, 2007)

I love new toys too, just jabbing with the lazy comment. I would not throw good money at a battery miter saw though. I have this one for smaller/quick jobs. Yes, that is a 7 1/4 circ saw blade.










http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00921194000P?vName=Tools&cName=Bench+%26+Stationary+Power+Tools&sName=Miter+Saws&prdNo=9&blockNo=9&blockType=G9


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

buildenterprise said:


> .... Yes, that is a 7 1/4 circ saw blade.


There's a good idea. Get double-duty from inexpensive blades.


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

I tried one of those small craftsman jobs a number of years ago and tossed it b/c how bad the sled was. 

for small jobs I use a plastic miter box like above w/ a japanese pull saw. the issue w/ a powered unit inside a finished home setting is the dust. 

I have a dewalt 5.5" and 4" (not positive about size) circular 18v saw and use them almost exclusively for small jobs (even cutting 4x4's, plywood and an LVL on occasion). you could make a basic miter box and put a slide on top to enable using a battery powered dewalt circular saw.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

72chevy4x4 said:


> ...you could make a basic miter box and put a slide on top to enable using a battery powered dewalt circular saw.


Hmmm... now you've got me thinking. 

I see a lot of the vinyl siding guys make a rig-up like that out of plywood for their full-size circular saws.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

this is a dirty word but, eurka zone.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

I haven't used the Ryobi; just saw it in a flooring guy's garage when I was there doing some work on his house. He didn't mention anything about accuracy, but he did say the battery life was less than stellar.

2010 or not, I'll stick with corded for that sort of thing. Or Build's manual miter box. I think I still have a couple somewhere in the back room...


----------



## spingjp (May 11, 2010)

i have the makita battery saw.. its good for small jobs. and mobile.. easy to carry around. works good but pricey


----------



## DuMass (Feb 6, 2008)

It’s not cordless, but I do have the Bosch 1640VSK flush cut saw kit with miter base.
I’ve never actually seen anything smaller or lighter, as far as miter saws go anyway.
If you mount the miter base to a short piece 2X6, it can then be used as a free standing miter saw.
I use it for little things like cutting quarter round, picture frames, NM raceway and trimming baseboard when I install electric heaters. 
I think 4" baseboard is about the max for vertical stock cut. There’s no metal cutting blades available at all though, which kind of blows, because it would also be useful for cutting down metal window screens, wiremold and other things like that.

The detached saw by itself has been great for flush cutting old Luan subflooring under base cabinet toe kicks and trimming door jambs when installing new backerboard and tile. 
I think it does a better job than the specialized toe kick saws do getting flush cuts into obstructed areas.


----------



## ship25lax (May 7, 2010)

I saw a composite decking representative using one to cut up pieces of deck. It was the Bosch model and it worked fairly well and it was nice for him to switch the battery between his drill-driver and the saw.


----------

